# Panasonic 3D ghosting



## mikecd617 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello. I have a 50" Panasonic st50, love the image quality especially after it was professionally calibrated. Only issue I'm having is when watching 3D content, I'm experiencing slight ghosting/ crosstalk. Is anyone else expensing this and might know why or how to fix it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe try a different set of glasses and see if it still occurs.


----------



## mikecd617 (Oct 19, 2012)

Would you recommend any specify types? I know that Samsung have relatively inexpensive 3D glasses, as far as shutter response between the Panasonic and Samsung glasses, would they still work? I'm currently using the Panasonic glasses.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just make sure they are compatible with your display.


----------



## Rukk (Jan 22, 2012)

Try setting it to 48 Hz


----------



## mikecd617 (Oct 19, 2012)

Rukk said:


> Try setting it to 48 Hz


Try 48hz in 3D? Cuz the picture looks terrible in 2D


----------

